# Average Weight of 3x4x8 ft Alfalfa Bale



## ja_cain (Dec 9, 2019)

Came across some Western alfalfa bales that are 3x4x8 ft for $370. Trying to gauge what this would come out to for a normal square bale. Thanks!

Justin


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

You sure that is not per ton? if that bale was 1250 pounds, that would make it over $500 per ton. If I could get that price I would not have cows.

I do know a guy not to far from me that is selling his third cutting Alfalfa for around $250 per ton. I don't know if he got any of it sold. He was selling his first cutting for $160 per ton.


----------



## ja_cain (Dec 9, 2019)

CowboyRam said:


> You sure that is not per ton? if that bale was 1250 pounds, that would make it over $500 per ton. If I could get that price I would not have cows.
> 
> I do know a guy not to far from me that is selling his third cutting Alfalfa for around $250 per ton. I don't know if he got any of it sold. He was selling his first cutting for $160 per ton.


She just told me $360 for those bale dimensions. I just want an average on a bale that size so I can see how the price relates to a small square bale.


----------



## ja_cain (Dec 9, 2019)

CowboyRam said:


> You sure that is not per ton? if that bale was 1250 pounds, that would make it over $500 per ton. If I could get that price I would not have cows.
> 
> I do know a guy not to far from me that is selling his third cutting Alfalfa for around $250 per ton. I don't know if he got any of it sold. He was selling his first cutting for $160 per ton.


That would be a smoking deal around here. Hay prices are crazy high here. I was getting subpar alfalfa bales for $150 for 850lb bales. That was a steal!


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Ours average around 1430 lbs


----------



## Hay diddle diddle (Nov 17, 2017)

Similar to above. 1450 to 1500. And down here in Aus lucerne hay has been around $600/ tonne for 12 months. Worst drought since European settlement over the entire eastern seaboard has been the driver.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

ja_cain said:


> Came across some Western alfalfa bales that are 3x4x8 ft for $370. Trying to gauge what this would come out to for a normal square bale. Thanks!
> 
> Justin


Per bale eh? Must be gold. Should be about $120-$145 or so here in Colorado.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

With an average weight of 1450 as mentioned above, the price is 25.5 cents/pound. That would make a 50 pound bale at $12.75.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Teslan said:


> Per bale eh? Must be gold. Should be about $120-$145 or so here in Colorado.


 Not surprised I see quite a bit of hay that told in from Kansas Nebraska And yesterday saw load from Arizona, It is being resold for375 to $400 per ton, a second or 3rd cutting alfalfa


----------



## ja_cain (Dec 9, 2019)

Teslan said:


> Per bale eh? Must be gold. Should be about $120-$145 or so here in Colorado.


That's why I want to get my CDL.


----------



## ja_cain (Dec 9, 2019)

First cutting grass hay. 3x3x7.5+ bales. $115 each. Like I said, I want to get my CDL. Have the opportunity to rent some old chicken houses with concrete floors 10 minutes from my house.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I wouldn’t be in a hurry to get a CDL for this purpose. You’re better off spending your time finding buyers on your end and paying the trucking.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle (Nov 17, 2017)

PaulN said:


> With an average weight of 1450 as mentioned above, the price is 25.5 cents/pound. That would make a 50 pound bale at $12.75.


Neighbor has been asking $20/ small square.....There is just nothing available here to drive down the price. Deep east coast low dumping hundreds of mm should see a significant drop in demand.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

ja_cain said:


> First cutting grass hay. 3x3x7.5+ bales. $115 each. Like I said, I want to get my CDL. Have the opportunity to rent some old chicken houses with concrete floors 10 minutes from my house.


 You're talking like $300 a ton for 1st cutting grass hay


----------



## ja_cain (Dec 9, 2019)

8350HiTech said:


> I wouldn't be in a hurry to get a CDL for this purpose. You're better off spending your time finding buyers on your end and paying the trucking.


I know a guy with one and maybe he has access to a truck. Told him I'd be his a driver if he wanted to do it.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Hay diddle diddle said:


> Neighbor has been asking $20/ small square.....There is just nothing available here to drive down the price. Deep east coast low dumping hundreds of mm should see a significant drop in demand.


Will there be a govt subsidy to offset those high hay prices? Surely the avg sheep or cattle producer cant make those numbers work.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle (Nov 17, 2017)

Small square price is driven by yuppie horse people on a small average on the edge of suburbia. Sheep and cattle prices have been high. They tend to buy 8x4x3s as it's easier and cheaper. Plenty of people in the central west of NSW have been hand feeding core breeding stock for 3 years. It has cost these guys an absolute fortune by making the wrong decision to not de stock completely. Plenty wont come out the other side of this well.


----------



## ja_cain (Dec 9, 2019)

Hay diddle diddle said:


> Small square price is driven by yuppie horse people on a small average on the edge of suburbia. Sheep and cattle prices have been high. They tend to buy 8x4x3s as it's easier and cheaper. Plenty of people in the central west of NSW have been hand feeding core breeding stock for 3 years. It has cost these guys an absolute fortune by making the wrong decision to not de stock completely. Plenty wont come out the other side of this well.


Ding! Ding! Ding! From my perspective, you hit the nail on the head. I live on the edge of suburbia and that's my observation as well. I keep hair sheep as a side gig and to provide myself with lamb since I cook a lot and my family loves lamb. I hope to one day scale my operation up, but I will most likely relocate due to horse people driving the cost of everything up. My buddy just put in a 3 or 4 acre pond to irrigate 30+ acres of high end alfalfa. He's hoping to double or triple his initial investment in the first year selling to these people and maybe dairy farms. The more I fool around with sheep, the more I understand the importance of having a surplus of pasture so you can compensate for the years we have draughts. Diversification of forage species is super important too. Lots of drought resistant forage for the summer and then plenty of stockpiles cool season forage to get through the winter and use less hay. Also, utilizing novel food plot mixes like brassicas and fast growing annuals. Ample hay storage is paramount so you can get all that you need when he opportunity arises. Until I get a good forage system put together, this is probably the most important thing for me. All that being said, I still think there is an opportunity to make some money trucking hay in and selling it. The old chicken houses would be perfect for storing the bales as long as the roof is sound. Thanks a lot for everyone that has weighed in.

Justin


----------



## Garrett (Feb 26, 2020)

New to the forum and love the site. Great info here...

In our area, northern Illinois, straight alfalfa with 18%+ CP is $600-700 a ton. So that price is probably correct and is approx an 1100-1200 lb bale. Good orchard grass hay is going for $10-12 per 50lb bales right now.


----------

